# switched from a Bolt to a new edge, but my tivo mini still looking for the old bolt



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

ethernet connections for both. its a cable edge
tech support had me unplug all mini wires and do two forced edge internet connections but still no good

help please. its only been 24 hours , should I wait ?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Did you perform a manual connection to the TiVo servers on the mini as well?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> Did you perform a manual connection to the TiVo servers on the mini as well?


problem solved by rerunning guided setup on mini. this was simple and not mentioned to me in 1/2 hour with tivo tech support !


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tivoknucklehead said:


> problem solved by rerunning guided setup on mini. this was simple and not mentioned to me in 1/2 hour with tivo tech support !


The mini retained the settings for the Bolt. There is a section in the menu where you can find all available hosts and it will show old hosts that are no longer available. The Bolt would have showed up grayed out and you could have removed it and selected the edge.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> The mini retained the settings for the Bolt. There is a section in the menu where you can find all available hosts and it will show old hosts that are no longer available. The Bolt would have showed up grayed out and you could have removed it and selected the edge.


yes, in guided setup (not in any menu item). you would think tech support would know that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> yes, in guided setup (not in any menu item). you would think tech support would know that.


It matters more to those with multiple DVRs, but there *is* a menu option for flipping between (eligible) host DVRs for a Mini. Not sure where it is located under TE4, but can be found here on TE3:

> Settings & Messages 
> Remote & Devices 
> TiVo DVR Connection​


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> It matters more to those with multiple DVRs, but there *is* a menu option for flipping between (eligible) host DVRs for a Mini. Not sure where it is located under TE4, but can be found here on TE3:
> 
> > Settings & Messages
> > Remote & Devices
> > TiVo DVR Connection​


wow, thanks for finding that, it would have been far easier than re-running setup. anyway. I'm all good now. and I am running TE4


----------

